# Costa 580gs for 120 bucks



## BigEasy (Dec 17, 2016)

Thanks for that!


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

A lot of their models are usually priced on eBay in the $159-$179 for glass 580 FYI


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

texasag07 said:


> A lot of their models are usually priced on eBay in the $159-$179 for glass 580 FYI


yeah, just always makes me nervous whether or not they are authentic.


----------



## Water Bound (Dec 12, 2018)

Thanks for posting this, can’t ever have too many pairs!! 



g8rfly said:


> get em while they last!....
> https://www.groupon.com/deals/gg-cm-costa-del-mar-glass-580g-polarized-sunglasses


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

g8rfly said:


> yeah, just always makes me nervous whether or not they are authentic.


CostaTenDolla to make? Haha


----------



## Goatlips (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## SIGN4U (Aug 8, 2019)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> CostaTenDolla to make? Haha


Lol. True


----------

